# Pressure washer pump on Honda GCV160 (Excell P.Washer) Help - I'm clueless!



## DaddyO78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Aloha gang. This is my very first post in any sort of forum asking for some advice. Believe me, I could use it. I'm clueless when it comes to these pumps (or any pumps for that matter). Does anybody have a clue as to what that orange "gunk" is on this pump? It looks clean, not evenly distributed, hardly a drop on the GCV160's shaft, and it feels like some sort of lubricant....I don't see a "trail" of it coming up from any other parts on the pump. I looked at the parts breakdown for this pump (a pain in the arse to find by the way, considering that this is a disposable pump), and there was no mention of any sort of grease, lubricant, snot, nothing. 

I'm almost certain that the pump was not contributing to the problems that I had with the GCV160, so I want to reinstall properly (to grease, or not to grease...). Any and all feedback would be wonderful. 

Thanks gang...I wouldn't be this far without you guys. I only signed up yesterday, but I've been reading this forum religiously for over a week now. Looking forward to some more enlightening on this!


----------

